# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  روائع شعر العامية المصرية / شاركونا

## طارق المملوك

اخوانى الاعزاء
فكرت فى التنقيب فى دفاتر الشعر العامى لعرض روائعه فى صفحتنا تلك المتميزة بكم. وارجو من كل الاعضاء المساهمه معنا بقصائد مميزة لرواد شعر العامية المصرية فارجو ان تستحسنوا الفكرة و تشاركونا.

----------


## طارق المملوك

قصيدة " والد الأراجوز "

انا والدى كان أراجوز..
وكان راخر جميل الصوت .. والزعبوط..
وفى يوم من الأيام .. خللى بالك معايا ..
هنا العقده .
ندهه الملك .. وده كان ملك أعظم من العمده ..
وعينه .. مضحك ولى العهده ..
وقاله يا ألعب من القرموط ..
تضحك الولد .. أعلى مراتبك ..
تبكى الولد .. أقطع رقبتك ..
أفهم كلامى .. وأمشي بالمظبوط ..
أنا والدى الله يمسيه بالخير ..
ماكنش ناقصه .
طلع سلاح أبيضانى .. وقطع رقبته بنفسه ..
راح الولد فى البكا .
وأنا والدى مات مبسوط .
أنا والدى مات مبسوط عشان عكس امر املك ..
أيام ما كان الملك .. ملك ..
ومصروف الأمل مضغوط .
من يومها وأنا عندى جيوب انفيه ..
وعيونى كما الحنفيه .
والدمع منى و فيه .
بحر ماله شطوط ..........

فؤاد حداد

----------


## طارق المملوك

قصيدة " هنا القاهرة " سيد حجاب


هنا القاهرة .. الآسرة الهادرة الساهرة 
الساترة السافرة .. 

هنا القاهرة .. الزاهرة العاطرة الشاعرة النيرة الخيرة الطاهرة .. 

هنا القاهرة .. الصابرة الساخرة القادرة المنذرة الثائرة الظافرة .. 

هنا القاهرة .. صدى الهمس في الزحمة والشوشرة .. 

رأس الوحدة في اللمة والنطورة ..  

هنا الحب والكدب والفشخرة … 

نشا الغش في الوش والافتراء . 

هنا القرش والرش والغش والسمسرة . 

هنا الحب والحق والرحمة والمغفرة . 

هنا القاهرة .. 

وأنا في قلب دوامتك الدايرة بينا .. بأصرخ . 

بأحبك .. بأحبك .. يا أجمل مدينة . 

يا ضحكة حزينة .. يا طايشة ورزينة . 

بحبك وأعفر جبيني في ترابك . 

وأعيش في رحابك .. وأقف جنب بابك . 

جنايني أروي بالدم وردة شبابك . 

يا زينة جنينة حياتنا اللعينة . 

بأحبك .. بأحبك .. بأحبك . 

بأحبك يا بنت الذين !!!!!! 

ما رأيكم .. دام عزكم .. 

هنا .. القاهرة !!

----------


## طارق المملوك

رائعة بيرم التونسي " هاتجن ياريت ياخوانا "
حاتجن يا ريت يا اخوانا ماروحتش لندن ولا باريز
دى بلاد تمدين ونضافة وذوق ولطافة وحاجة تغيظ

ملاقيتش جدع متعافى وحافى وماشي يقشر خص
ولا شحط مشمرخ افندى معاه عود خلفه ونازل مص
ولا لب اسمر وسودانى وحمص وانزل يا تقزقيز
حاتجن يا ريت يا اخوانا ماروحتش لندن ولا باريز

ولا عركة فى نص الليل دايرة بالحيل وساحبها بوليس
قدامها جدع متجرجر وشه معور قال يا عريس
الخلق ماهى بتتجوز واشمعنى احنا مفيش تمييز
حاتجن يا ريت يا اخوانا ماروحتش لندن ولا باريز

ولا واحده فى وش الفجر تبرطع ماليه الدنيا صوات
قال ايه جوز خالتى ام احمد سلفة اخوها السيد مات
سبحانك ما اعظم شانك والله الموت دا مفيد ولذيذ
حاتجن يا ريت يا اخوانا ماروحتش لندن ولا باريز

ولا واحد طالع يجرى وواحد تانى بيجرى وراه
ويقول ها هع حصلتك يابن اللى ابصر ايه عاملاه
لا الشارع غيط يا اخوانا ولا احنا بداره ولا احنا معيز
حاتجن يا ريت يا اخوانا ماروحتش لندن ولا باريز

ولا واحد بيبيع حاجة يقول بريال وتاخدها بصاغ
يا اخوانا دى حتى الابرة تاخدها بوشة وقلب دماغ
حلفان وعراك ومناهده ويمكن ضرب كفوف يا حفيظ
حاتجن يا ريت يا اخوانا ماروحتش لندن ولا باريز

ولافيش ميت الف صعيدى بتوع يانصيب هاجمين ولافيش
ميت الف معوض داعس جاى معاه صندوق ورنيش
والله كرهن القهوة وحرمت اقعد ع الافاريز
حاتجن يا ريت يا اخوانا ماروحتش لندن ولا باريز

ولا شفتش ده اللى بلاسه وده اللى بعمه وده بطربوش
ملابسنا يا ناس تشكيله تعداصحابها ما يتعدوش
دول ناس كنا احسن منهم قول ومسيرنا باذن الله
نبقى احسن منهم برضك بعد الدرس اللى اخدناه
والله ده عيب نتهجى دروس يا اساتذه على التلاميذ
حاتجن يا ريت يا اخوانا ماروحتش لندن ولا باريز

----------


## طــه

لك جزيل الشكر على موضوعك الجميل

إسمحولى أشارك بقصيدتين بالعامية نزلتهم بالفعل فى منتدى الشعر العامى 

وده الرابط 

أتمنى تعجبكم

عطشانك
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?t=43020


إسمع ياليل
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?t=43045


ودمتم لى أخوة كرام


أخوكم

----------


## طارق المملوك

الأوله آه 
الأوله آه
و التانيه آه
و التالته آه
الأوله مصر . و ف مصر قالوا تونسي و نفوني
جزات الخير
و إحساني
و التانيه تونس . و فيها الأهل جحدوني
و حق الغير
ما وافاني
و التالته باريس . و ف باريس جهلوني
و أنا موليير
في زماني
الأولى أشتكيها للي أجرى النيل
و التانيه لطَّشْتْ فيها ممتثل و ذليل
و التالته دمعي عليها غرَّق الباستيل
بيرم التونسي

----------


## عصفور الشعر

موضع ممتاز يا استاذ طارق 

وأحب اشارك فيه بقصيده عاميه  من أحب القصائد الى قلبى وهى للراحل المبدع والفنان الشامل ((صلاح جاهين)) وهى قصيدة ((مفترق الطريق)) واللى تغنت بيها ماجده الرومى فى فيلم ((عودة الإبن الضال)) ليوسف شاهين


والأن أترككم مع القصيده




ساعات أقوم الصبح قلبى حزين
أطل بره الباب ياخدنى
الحنين
اللى لقيته ضاع
واللى اشتريته انباع
واللى قابلته راح وفات
الأنين

وارجع واقول
لسه الطيور بتفنّ
والنحلايات
بتطنّ
والطفل ضحكه يرنّ
مع ان مش كل البشر فرحانين

حبيبى سكر مر
طعم الهوى
فرق ما بيننا البين ماعدناش سوا
حرام عليك يا عذاب
نبقى كدة
اغراب
ده البعد والله جرح من غير دوا

آدى اللى كان وادى القدر
والمصير
نودع الماضى و حلمه الكبير
نودع الأفراح
نودع الأشباح
راح اللى
راح ماعدش فاضل كتير

ايه العمل فى الوقت ده يا صديق
غير اننا عند
افتراق الطريق
نبص قدامنا
على شمس أحلامنا
نلقاها بتشق السحاب
الغميق
وارجع واقول
لسه الطيور بتفنّ
والنحلايات بتطنّ
والطفل ضحكه
يرنّ
مع ان مش كل البشر فرحانين

----------


## عبد العلي فيلالي بالحاج

ما شاء الله يا استاذ يا شاعر وكانك حسيت اني نفسي ومنى عيني في الروائع دية
الف الف شكر لك وللاخوة والاخوات الي حطوا الروائع دي هنا 
ان شاء الله اشوف رباعيات صلاح جاهين رحمة لله عليه وحبايب قلبي احمد فؤاد نجم وسي عبد الرحمان الابنودي 
على فكرة مرة نزل مقال لي على احدى الصحف حول الاغنية المغربية ومن بديع الصدف انهم نشروا خبر عن سي عبد الرحمان حبيب قلبي في نفس الصفحة مع صوتو جنب صورتي
لما شفتها ابتديت ارقص واحد كان معاي قالي
الله الله انا اعرفك شاعر بس مش شطاح يعني راقص 
انت شايف مين ذا جنبي
ذا سي عبد الرحمان حبيب قلبي
ومن ديك الساعة وصاحبي مسميني *سي عبد الرحمان حبيب قلبي
في الانتظار يا بسمهندس 
تقبل تحيتي

----------


## طارق المملوك

اخوانى الاعزاء عصفور الشعر و الاستاذ عبد العلى
اشكركم على مروركم الجميل و كلماتتكم المشجعة
اخى عصفور الشعر شكرا على تلكم القصيدة الجميله واليك منى هدية ها هى

الـبُـن - فؤاد حداد 


القهوه تحبّ كنكه
والكنكه تحب كنبه
والكنبه تحب قعده
مبسوطة مربّـعه
وكـنّـا أربـعـه
أنا وانتِ وأنا وانتِ



وكنا عيون كتير
وطبلـيّـه وزير
ولا بنحبّ نبكي
ولا بنعرف نطير
أنا وانتِ وأنا وانتِ



سبنا البوسطه ورانا
في الترماي اللي داير
العـتـبـه للإمـام
كان ريقك جنبي ساكت
حـبّـيـتك من زمان
أنا وانتِ وأنا وانتِ



شـمّـيت لادن سعيد
شـمّـيـته من بعيد
شـمّـيـته من قريّب
خمس سنين حاغـيّب
على الشماعه خايـف
وباخاف على الدولاب
وبادوب على البـلاط
وباحسّ الظـله تـقلت
وباسـمع الوابـور
وباحسّ المـيّـه تقلب
أنا وانتِ وأنا وانتِ



الظُهر الشمس تلحس
الظله في الليمـان
والظهر الشمس تعمل
سيبرتايه دهـب
بصينا لبعض فيها
ومشينا لبعض نبكي
وقعدنا من التعب
أنا وانتِ وأنا وانتِ



باقول لك إيه باقول لك
حاجيب حاجات قديمه
قلبي كوره شراب
نلعب والا ما نلعب
فرحت لنا المدينه
وامبارح في التراب
أنا وانتِ وأنا وانتِ



وبنفرش ضينا
على ظلّة بعضنا
واحنا بنبرد هناك
علشان ندفا هنا
والقهوه تقول لنا
على بال النار ما تلسع
بتبقى حنـيّـنه
أنا وانتِ وأنا وانتِ

----------


## saladino

*[frame="1 80"]انا مش متخخص فى الشعر بس بحب اسمع القاء الشعر 
بحب أحمد فؤاد نجم

بعد اذنكوا اشارك هنا

نبذه عن الشاعر  احمد فؤاد نجم

البطل الثائر ملهم الجماهير الفاجومي الشاعر الحبيب

حفظه الله وامد في عمره احمد فؤاد نجم

قال  عنه الشاعر الفرنسي الكبير لويس اراجون

ان فيه قوه تسقط الاسوار    

واسماه الدكتورعلي الراعي الشاعر البندقيه

الرئيس الراحل السادات يسميه الشاعر البذيء

ولقب بآخر الصعاليك المحترمين

وبشاعر تكدير الامن العام

من مواليد مصر شرقيه

1929 ولد عام

بسبب شعره سجن ثمانيه عشر عاما

انسان بسيط قلبه ابيض قنوعا شجاعا


قصيدة عزة

عزه

الغرام في الدم سارح 

والهوى 

طارح معزه 

والحنين للقرب بارح 

والنوى جارح 

ياعزه 

ياابتسامة فجر هلت 

بددت ليلي الحزين 

ياندى الصبح الللي سأسأ 

فوق خدودي الدبلانين 

بل شوقهم 

صحى لون الورد فوقهم 

كل خد 

وشم ورده 

مين يدوقهم 

غيرك انتي 

ومين سواكي 

ياحياتي 

ياملاكي 

يانسيم الحب لما هب 

هز القلب هزه 

ياهوى الاحلام ياعزه 

... 

الليلادي جم خدوني ياملاكي 

جوز تنابله 

ونص دسته 

من التيران 

كنت باحلم ياحبيبتي 

كنت باحلم 

بيكي انتي 

كنا قال 

انا وانتي قال 

ف جنينه خضرا 

ومحاوطها البرتقان 

والسيسبان 

وانتي جوا قرنفلايه 

بالعبير بتستحمي 

اجري يمك ياهوايا 

تسبقيني وتجري يمي 

أحضنك 

واشرب عبيرك 

من شفايفك 

والغصون 

واقفه وشايفه 

بتراعينا 

بس خايفه م العيون 

والعيون بتقول كلام 

والكلام 

طاير حمام 

بينادينا بالاغاني 

ويهادينا بالسلام 

كنت بحلم ياحبيبتي 

كنت باحلم 

بيكي انتي 

ايوه انتي 

ومين سواكي 

ياحياتي 

ياملاكي 

يانسيم الحب لما هب 

هز القلب هزه 

ياهوى الاحلام ياعزه 

وانطلق في الجو فجأه 

ياحبيبتي 

صوت مفاجأه 

صوت يخلي الدم يجمد 

اصحى يا احمد 

اصحى يااحمد 

وانتهى الحلم الجميل 

وابتدا الهم التقيل 

_ فين امام 

_ انتوا مين 

_ احنا ناس مكلفين 

تيجي سالك مش ح تتعب 

واحنا طبعا معذورين 

_ انتو دود الارض 

واللآفه المخيفه 

انتو ذرة رمل 

في عيون الخليفه 

انتو كرباج المظالم 

والمآسي 

انتو عله ف جسم بلدي 

انتو جيفه 

_ سكتوه ابن الكلاب 

سففوه من التراب 

فتشوا كل الاماكن 

طلعوا رفوف الدولاب 

... 

كمموني يا حبيبتي 

كتفوني يا حبيبتي 

قوموني..قعدوني 

كل شعره في جسمي 

بالعين فتشوها 

المخده من جنانهم 

شرحوها 

وانتهى التفتيش 

مافيش 

صدقيني 

ماتخافيش 

هو فيه ياعزه عندي ممنوعات 

غير باحب الناس 

وباكره السكات؟ 

... 

بص واحد من التنابله 

جوا عيني 

وانتي عارفه 

عنيه صافيه وطيبين 

زي كل عيون بلدنا يا حبيبتي 

شباكين 

ع القلب دوغري موصلين 

كان مناه يلمح علامة خوف بسيطه 

طب حييجي الخوف منين ابن 

العبيطه 

هو مين فينا الجبان 

ولامين فينا الللي خان 

اللي قلبه بالمحبه و بالاماني 

وبالربيع لاخضر مزهر 

والاغاني 

ولاكلب الصيد 

واسياده الاباطره 

أكالين لحم البشر 

فوق الصواني؟ 

هو مين فينا الجبان 

ولامين فينا اللي خان 

هو بص في عيني بصه 

ارتجف وف حلقه غصه 

واتعوج ومال وقال 

جملتين مش مفهومين 

أصله شاف صورتين جمال 

في العيون الطيبين 

مصر في العين الشمال 

وانتي في العين اليمين 



أستمع الى قصيدة البتاع[/frame]*مننننقول

----------


## hamada1980

عنيكي
******* 
أغنية للشاعر أحمد فؤاد نجم , غناها الفنان مدحت صالح فى مسلسل أبو العلا 90
********
[frame="2 80"]وعنيكي سكة سفر 
في الصحرا .. والواحه 
والشوق .. ودنيا السهر 
لانوم .. ولا راحه 
ولا الرموش السود
بينادوا ع الموعود

وانا اللي خدني الغزل 
ع الجنه طوالي
وشربت نهر العسل 
وغزلت موالي 
وسهرت فيكي الليل 
والناس تقول يا ليل 

ورجعت سكة سفر
في الصحرا .. والواحه 
في عنيكي 

وانا باقول يا ليل 
ولكل عاشق ليل 
يا جنه الملتقي 
مين فات سأل عنا 
ومين عطف بعدنا 
ع الورد .. يا جنه 
من لحظه كنا سوا 
والعشق كا تباريح 
ورجعت سكة سفر 
في الصحرا .. والواحه 
في عنيكي[/frame]

مع تحياتى 
د. محمد محمود
القاهرة - مصر

----------


## hamada1980

موال الفول واللحمة 
*****************************
للشاعر أحمد فؤاد نجم
****************************

[frame="12 80"]عن موضوع الفول واللحمة صرح مصدر قال مسئول 

ان الطب اتقدم جدا والدكتور محسن بيقول 

ان الشعب المصري خصوصا من مصلحته يقرش فول 

حيث الفول المصري عموما يجعل من بني ادم غول 

تأكل فخده في ربع زكيبه والدكتور محسن مسئول 

يديك طاقة وقوة عجيبة تسمن جدا تبقى مهول 

ثم اضاف الدكتور محسن ان اللحمه دي سم أكيد 

بتزود أوجاع المعدة وتعود على طولة الايد 

وتنيم بني ادم وتفرقع منه المواعيد 

واللي بياكلوا اللحمة عموما حيخشوا جهنم تأبيد 

يادكتور محسن يامزقلط يامصدر ياغير مسئول 

حيث ان انتو عقول العالم والعالم محتاج لعقول 

مارأى جنابك وجنابهم فيه واحد مجنون بيقول 

احنا سيبونا نموت باللحمة وانتو تعيشوا وتاكلوا الفول 

مارأيك ياكابتن محسن مش بالذمة كلام معقول [/frame]

مع تحياتى 
د. محمد محمود
القاهرة - مصر

----------


## hamada1980

و هذه أيضا قصيدة ( حارتنا ) للشاعر أحمد فؤاد نجم 


[frame="7 80"][ _ حارتنا 

_ مجاري وناموس 

_ مرايه وفانوس 

_ حجاره وكراسي 

_ شباب ع النواصي 

_ دقون ع الكروش 

_ عرق ع القروش 

_ شقوق في البيوت 

_ بيوت في الشقوق 

_ مساء تموت 

_ صباحا تفوق 

_ قديمه وغبيه 

_ لبيبه وصبيه 

_ في ضيق خرم ابره 

_ في غوط المحيط 

_ على الذل صابره 

_ دا صبر الغويط 

_ أسانس البلاده 

_ معسكر ولاده 

_ خسيسه وجبانه 

_ جريحه ومهانه 

_ ما تسمعش ندهه 

_ رنين الدفوف 

_ بتاكل ولادها 

_ حتولد الوف 

_ مادمنا ضعنا فيها 

_ ضروري  نلاقيها 

... 

حارتنا في الحواري 

على علم الصواري 

لو قال فوقها 

الكناري 

تتهز المشربيه 

ياحوش ادم 

يادارنا 

يا ساكن حضن جارنا 

سيدنا الحسين تبارك 

شهيد الانسانيه 

مدد سيدنا وشهيدنا 

ياقايل ومواعدنا 

يكون عيدك 

وعيدنا 

يوم طلعة شمس جايه 

...ياحاره جوا حاره 

يا مجمع السهاري 

من كل حي 

حاره 

في الحضره الادميه 

مدد انس الحبايب 

مدد حاضر وغايب 

مدد زين الصحايب 

ياساده يا موجيه 

... 

فيك العيدان هزيله 

شايله الحمول تقيله 

ولا باليد حيله 

ولا الايام هنيه 

سيدنا الدردير يا بابا 

مدد يابو الغلابه 

فوق الحواري غابه 

بتمص الادميه 

... 

صبحك صبايا صاحيه 

هاللين من كل ناحيه 

مدد ياسيدي يحيى 

توعدنا باللي هي 

ياحارتنا 

يام شيله 

هزي الهلال 

وهيلا 

قدامك يوم وليله 

ع الفرحه 

والعيديه [/frame][/frame]مع تحياتى 
د. محمد محمود
القاهرة - مصر
و كل سنة و العالم بخير بمناسبة عيد الأضحى المبارك

----------


## hamada1980

و هذه قصيدة بهية كاملة للشاعر أحمد فؤاد نجم

[frame="8 80"]بهيـة 

يسبق كلامنا سلامنا يطوف ع السامعين معنا
عصفور محندق يزقزق كلام موزون و له معنى
عن الارض سمرا و قمرا
و ضفه و نهر و مراكب
و رفاق مسيرة عسيرة
و صورة حشد 
و مواكب
ف عيون صبية بهية
عليها الكلمة و المعنى
***
مصر يا امّة يا بهية
يام طرحة و جلابية
الزمن شاب و انتي شابة
هو رايح و انتي جاية
جايه فوق الصعب ماشية
فات عليكي ليل و مية
و احتمالك هو هو
و ابتسامتك هي هي
تضحكي للصبح يصبح
بعد ليلة و مغربية
تطلع الشمس تلاقيكي
معجبانية و صبية
يا بهية
***
الليل جزاير جزاير
يمد البحر يفنيها
و الفجر شعلة ح تعلا و عمر الموج ما يطويها
و الشط باين مداين
عليها الشمس طوافة
ايدك في ايدنا
ساعدنا
دي مهما الموجة تتعافى
بالعزم ساعة جماعة
و بالأنصاف نخطيها
***
مصر يا امّة يا سفينة
مهما كان البحر عاتي
فلاحينيك ملاحينيك
يزعقوا للريح يواتي
اللي ع الدفة صنايعي
و اللي ع المجداف زناتي
و اللي فوق الصاري كاتب
كل ماضي و كل آتي
عقدتين و التالته تابتة
تركبي الموجة العفية 
توصلي بر السلامة
معجبانية و صبية.. يا بهية
***
و يعود كلامنا في سلامنا يطوف ع الصحبة حلواني
عصفور محني يغني
على الأفراح ومن تاني
يرمي الغناوي تقاوي
تبوس الأرض
تتحنى
تفرح
و تطرح
و تسرح
و ترجع تاني تتغنى
اللي بنى مصر كان في الأصل حلواني
1969م[/frame]

مع تحياتى 
د. محمد محمود
مصر

----------


## abkhayat

وماذا عن نجيب سرور ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## طارق المملوك

بيان  هام 

هنا شقلبان محطة اذاعة حلاوة زمان 
من القاهره ومن كردفان 
وسائر بلاد العرب 
واليابان 
ومن فنزويلا 
وايضا ايران 
ومن اي دار 
أو بلد مستباحه 
بفعل السياحه 
مع الأمريكان 
هنا شقلبان 
محطة اذاعة حلاوة زمان 
نقدم اليكم بكل الللغات 
مراسح وسيما وجميع الفنون 
صحافه ومنابر 
وتليفزيونات 
وخطبا ف جوامع 
وجبنه و زيتون 
ونقزح ونركب جميع الموجات 
ونبحث ونفهم 
في كل الشئون 
ودايما نلعلع في كل الحالات 
ولاحد سامع 
ولايحزنون 
وتسمع ماتسمع 
دا ما يهمناش 
لأن احنا أصلا 
بناكل بلاش 
فخليك في نفسك 
وماتخليناش 
نسلط عليك القلم 
واللسان 
*** 
هنا شقلبان محطة اذاعه حلاوة زمان 
يسر الاذاعه 
ومايسركوش 
بهذي المناسبه 
وما بندعيكوش 
نقدم اليكم 
ولاتقرفوش 
شحاته المعسل 
بدون الرتوش 
شبندر سماسرة بلاد العمار 
معمر جراسن للعب القمار 
وخارب مزارع 
وتاجر خضار 
وعقبال أملتك 
أمير الجيوش 
ماتقدرش تنكر 
تقول ما اعرفوش 
ما تقدرش ايضا 
تقول ما اسمعوش 
شحاته العسل 
حبيب القلوب 
يزيل البقع  
والهموم والكروب 
يأنفس 
يأفين 
يبلبع حبوب 
ويفضل يهلفط 
ولاتفهموش 
وتفهم ما تفهم 
دا ما يهمناش 
لأن انت فاهم 
وعامل طناش 
ح تنكر وتحلف 
ح أقول لك بلاش 
ح تلعب دماغنا 
وتتعب كمان 
*** 
هنا شقلبان 
محطة اذاعه حلاوة زمان 
لأن المخبي ظهر واستبان 
وكل المسائل 
بدت للعيان 
وطلعت حكاوي 
ونزلت كمان 
عن التهريبه 
وعن كيت وكان 
وعن محسوبيه 
وعن ألعبان 
ظهر في المدينه 
كأنه طوفان 
وغرق مراكب 
وسوح غيطان 
وبعض المراكب 
ح تغرق كمان 
وأزمة مساكن 
وأزمة أمان 
وعالم بياكل 
في عالم جعان 
وريحة مؤامره 
في جو المكان 
مخطط خيانه 
مع الامريكان 
لدبح العشيره 
وحرق الجيران 
وفيه ناس بترغي 
ولازم بيان 
كما أبلغونا 
جميع الودان 
لهذا وذاكا.. وتلكم كمان 
نقدم اليكم 
عروسة وحصان 
شحاته المعسل 
وهذا البيان 
*** 
هنا شقلبان 
محطة اذاعة حلاوة زمان 
بسم الله 
سلام عليكم 
وسلمون وموز 
وأما المسائل 
فهنجف ولوز 
فيا اخوتي 
ويا اخوات 
اليكم بياني 
كما هو آت 
*** 
جميع المسائل 
تمام التمام 
وكل الكلام دا 
مجرد كلام 
فصبرا جميلا 
ولاتقلقوش 
وشغل الضغاين 
أنا ما اقبلوش 
مافيش أي حاجه 
على الطلاق والعتاق بالتلاته 
مافيه اي حاجه 
وقدر كمان ان فيه أي حاجه 
مافيش اي حاجه 
ما لوش أـي لازمه الكلام 
واللجاجه 
وعيب ان عيل يسوق السماجه 
ويعمل لي باللو 
ويعمل ديباجه 
أنا بطبعي ضد السماسره الكبار 
بحكم المنافسه 
وحكم الجوار 
لكن مش ف طبعي 
اني أعمل فضيحه 
لواحد زميلي 
هبش كام صفيحه 
ما كل الزمايل 
بتهبش صفايح 
وكل اللي جاي
ماشي زي اللي رايح
فيا ايها الشعب 
صهين تفلعص 
مسا التنفس 
مساء الروايح 
*** 
أخويا الامير بزرميط الايراني 
بعت لي السنه دي 
عزمني ودعاني 
أنا قبلت طبعا 
ورحنا العزومه 
وكانت وليمه 
ماتحصلش تاني 
دا ايه المحمر 
وايه المكمر 
وايه المشمر 
وايه الصواني 
وأنا دماغي تعبت 
ولفت صراحه 
من الفخفخه 
والهنا الأصفهاني 
هناك يعني مثلا 
اذا شربت طافيه 
تمز بكوارع 
وبسطرمه ضاني 
ماشفتش هناك 
ناس بتحقد عليهم 
ولاناس بتشتم 
فلان الفلاني 
لأنه اشترى عزبتين 
من شطارته 
وحكمة ارادته 
وطلع مباني 
وبعد الوليمه استلمنا الهدايا 
مفضض 
ومدهب 
وقز وقيشاني 
وطبعا أخويا الأمير 
قال لي حاجه 
ح اقولهالكو طبعا 
اذا الوقت ناسب    
ح يطلع لي عيل 
بدون اي حاجه 
ويعمل لي فلحس 
ويقعد يحاسب 
دا حقد اشتراكي أنا مااقبلوش 
ولو هو ابني انا ما اعتقوش 
*** 
كلام عن سماسره 
كلام عن دعاره 
حاجات مش صحيحه 
جمل مستعارة 
وعايزين يخلوا البلد 
أردغانه 
وعايزيني اسيب البلد 
من زمان 
وانا مش ح اسلم 
واسيب الامان 
ولا بالبوليس والنيابه كمان 
فيا ايها الشعب 
كمل جميلك 
وصبرا 
والزم حتيجي المصاري 
وتأكل وتشرب 
تبع ما يآتيلك 
وتغرق في بحر العبيد والجواري 
وترسم حياتك 
حسب مايرائيلك 
وتملا الحواري 
فساقي وقصاري 
تسبح بحمدك 
وتشكر جميلك 
وفضل الزباله 
وطفح المجاري 
ختاما سلاما 
وآخر كلاما 
ضرورا 
يسود الهدوء والوئاما 
فماذا والا 
ح طربقها واللا 
اهرب فلوسي 
واسافر قواما 
سلام عليكم 
وسلمون وموز 
بصفتي رئيسا 
وأبا 
وجوز 

=====
الفاجومى

----------


## hamada1980

و لا ننسى هنا الرائع فؤاد حداد و هذه نموذج من مجموعته المسحراتى بعنوان
دواليب زمان


اصحى يا نايم 

وحد الدايم 

وقول نويت 

بكره ان حييت

الشهر صايم 

والفجر قايم

اصحى يا نايم 

وحد الرزاق

رمضان كريم 

*

مسحراتي 

منقراتي

منجراتي

دواليب زمان

ما تشتكوشي

دقة شكوشي

جت في الاوان 

يا ناس حبايب

يا ناس جيران 

انا قلبي دايب

على البيبان 

عجوز شويه 

لكن عيني

روحين حنان

لاظني سئ

ولا جبان

درويش واوسطي

وشيخ كمان

وفي عبي قطه

ازاي حتلعب 

فيه الفيران

تسـألني بتعب

اقول صراحه 

شقاي راحه

قوة حصان

لاجل وعشان

قبول عيالي

في الامتحان

وانا في بالي

حاجات جنان

من الطبالي 

اعمل صيوان

وابني لخيالي

اربع حيطان

دا انا في انتقالي

من اولى ساقيه

لسد عالي

لقيت مكان

سيري يا موجه

بالتكنولوجه

لبر الامان

*

المشي طاب لي والدق على طبلي 

ناس كانوا قبلي قالوا في الامثال 

الرجل تدب مطرح ماتحب

وانا صنعتي مسحراتي في البلد جوال 

حبيت ودبيت كما العاشق ليالي طوال 

وكل شبر وحته من بلدي حته من كبدي حته من موال 

*

لو ماشي في الصحراء شفت النور اقول انسان 

دا انا كل شباك يقيد اشكر لايد انسان 

واقول هدتني المناير سبحت للعرش

يا رب من رحمتك مكنت للانسان 

يغير الضلمة اما النور ما يتغيرش 

* 

اصحى يانايم وحد الدايم 

السعي للصوم خير من النوم 

دي ليالي سمحه نجومها سبحه 

اصحى يانايم  يانايم اصحى 

وحد الرزاق


..................................................  ..................................................
مع تحياتى 
د. محمد محمود

----------


## عبد العلي فيلالي بالحاج

الله الله يا جماعة
دي الروعة بعينها هنا 
كمان وكمان الله يخليكم

----------


## بنت مصر

قصيدة يا مصر
للشاعر أحمد فؤاد نجم





فلاحينيك هما هما
فلاحين رمسيس وخوفو
جيش
لا عيش
ولا زمزمية
في الهجيرة تبل جوفه
المرض للموت يجره
و هو ماشي
يجر خوفه
اعمى
سالك سكه عتمه
خطوته على قد شوفه

----------


## صفحات العمر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الحبيب م. طارق

لفته ليست ببعيده ابدا عن قلبك الشاعر ايها الانسان الجميل
لن تكفيك كلمات الشكر ولن تستطيع ان تعبر لك عن سعادتى الكبيره بهذا الموضوع
ولكن ومن الان اسمح لى ان اكون ضيفا مستديما على هذا المرجع العامى الفريد
على ان يكون او تواجد لى تلك النبضات الراقيه جدا للفاجومى احمد فؤاد نجم
والذى اسعدنى الحظ والتقيت به فى مسكنه القديم بحوش قدم وسمعتها بألقائه 
ولا زلت اتذكر ملامح وجهه وهى تحتد تاره وتلين اخرى  
وهو يتعايش تماما داخل خطابه الشعرى المتدفق بالاحاسيس والمشاعر
الذى يرسم صوره مشرقه للعاشق الذى يحكى لمحبوبته قصه واقعيه حدثت له بالفعل
فقد انهى كتابة هذا العمل داخل معتقل القلعه
 جدير بالذكر ان هذه القصيده كتبها نجم لزوجته فى ذاك الوقت الفنانه الجميله عزه بلبع




بلدي وحبيبتي 

الغرام فى الدم سارح 
والهوي 
طارح معزه 
والحنين للقرب بارح 
والنوي جارح
يا عزه 
يا إبتسامه فجر هلت 
بددت ليلي الحزين 
يا ندى الصبح اللى ساسا
فوق خدودي الدبلانين
بلّ شوقهم 
صحي لون الورد فوقهم 
كل خد
وشم ورده
مين يدوقهم 
غيرك انتي
ومين سواكي 
يا حياتي
يا ملاكي 
يا نسيم الحب لما هب 
هز القلب هزه 
يا هوي الاحلام يا عزه 
الليلادي جم خدونى يا ملاكي
جوز تنابله 
ونص دسته 
من التيران 
كنت باحلم يا حبيبتي
كنت باحلم 
بيكي انتي 
كنا قال 
أنا وإنتي قال 
ف جنينه خضرا 
ومحاوطها البرتقان 
والسيسبان 
وإنتي جوا قرنفلايه 
بالعبير بتستحمي 
أجري يمك يا هوايا 
تسبقينى وتجري يمي
أحضنك 
وأشرب عبيرك 
من شفايفك 
والغصون 
وأقفه وشايفه 
بتراعينا 
بس خايفه م العيون 
والعيون بتقول كلام 
والكلام 
طاير حمام 
بينادينا بالاغاني
ويهادينا بالسلام
كنتب بحلم يا حبيببتي
كنت با حلم
بيكي إنتي
أيوه انتي
ومين سواكي
يا حياتي 
يا ملاكي
يا نسيم الحب لما هب
هز القلب هزه 
يا هوى الاحلام يا عزه 
وأنطلق فى الجو فجاه 
يا حبيبتي
صوت مفاجاه
صوت يخلي الدم يجمد 
إصحي يا أحمد 
إصحي يا أحمد
وأنتهي الحلم الجميل 
وابتدا الهم التقيل 
_ فين إمام 
_ إنتوا مين 
- إحنا ناس مكلفين 
تيجي سالك مش ح تتعب 
وأحنا طبعا معذورين 
- إنتوا دود الارض 
والافه المخيفه 
إنتوا ذره رمل
فى عيون الخليفه 
إنتوا كرباج المظالم
والماسي
إنتوا عله ف جسم بلدي
إنتوا جيفه 
- سكتوه ابن الكلاب 
سففوه من التراب 
فتشوا كل الآماكن 
طلعوا رفوف الدولاب
كمموني يا حبييبتي
كتفوني يا حبيبتي
قومونى .. قعدوني
كل شعره فى جسمي 
بالعين فتشوها 
المخده من جنانهم
شرحوها 
وإنتهي التفتيش
ما فيش
صدقيني 
ما تخافيش
هو فيه يا عزه عندي ممنوعات 
غير باحب الناس 
وباكره السكات؟
بص واحد م التنابله 
جوا عيني 
وإنتي عارفه 
عنيه صافيه وطيبين 
زي كل عيون بلدنا يا حبيبتي 
شباكين 
ع القلب دوغري موصلين 
كان مناه يلمح علامه خوف بسيطه 
طب حييجي الخوف منين ابن 
العبيطه 
هو مين فينا الجبان 
ولا مين فينا اللى خان
اللى قلبه بالمحبه وبالاماني
وبالربيع لاخضر مزهر 
والاغاني
ولا كلب الصيد 
وأسياده الاباطره 
أكالين لحم البشر 
فوق الصواني؟
هو مين فينا الجبان 
ولا مين فينا اللى خان 
هو بص فى عينى بصه
إرتجف وف حلقه غصه 
واتعوج ومال وقال
جملتين مش مفهومين 
أصله شاف صورتين جمال 
فى العيون الطيبين
مصر فى العين الشمال 
وإنتي فى العين اليمين 


معتقل القلعه / 1972

----------


## hamada1980

و هذه بعض من روائع عمنا بيرم التونسى
..................................................  ......................................

الفن ياهل المحبه : روح تخاطب روح ، بلغاها 

 و الفن يا اهل البصيره : عين تكلم عين ، بنباهه

و الفن ياهل القلوب : صوت من سكوت الموت ، احياها

يا طالب الفن افتح لك كتب في الفن تقراها

*****

توت عنخ آمون
.................
في مصر كنت الملك لك جيش ولك حاميه 

ودوله غير دولتك ما تعمل الموميه

و امه غير امتك ما تزرع الباميه

ولما خشوا عليك المقبره يلاقوك

نايم مفتح .. ولكن في بلد عـميه

*****
*****************************************

يا شرق فيك جو منور

والفكر ضلام

 وفيك حراره يا خساره

وبرود اجسام

فيك تسعميت مليون زلمه

لكن اغنام

لا بالمسيح عرفوا مقامهم

ولا بالاسلام

هي الشموس بتخلي الروس

كدا هو بدنجان

******

****************************************

مع تحياتى
د. محمد محمود
القاهرة - مصر

----------


## لؤي درويش

الله الله 
ولا أجمل 
ياريت لو حد يجيبلنا قصيدة : 

الليل عجوز أطرش ضرير 
يلسوعه صوت ال....
للشاعر أحمد فؤاد نجم 

يااااااه زمان والله 
رحمة الله عليك ياشيخ إمام

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

الاخوة الاحباب
اغنية الله ياصناع الحياه
من كلماتي وغناء والحان الفنان الشاب ابراهيم حجي بالمنصورة
انتاج اعضاء المنتدى الادبي بموقع عمرو خالد
تجدوها على هذا الرابط بموقع مش فاكر
http://forum.meshfakeronline.net/?showtopic=36648

انها ليست للدعاية ولا غيره لا سمح الله
ولكننى احببت فقط ان انقل اليكم تجربة فى وضع الكلمة فى مكانها الصحيح
هذا بحكم اننا جميعاً من صناع الكلمة .....
وحرام علينا وعيب ايضا ان نترك ساحة الغناء للبلطجية والسباكين لكي يسبحو فيها بحرية ويخربوا ازواقو واذان الناس
فرجاء من ادارة المنتدى عدم حذا الرابط
بارك الله فيكم

احمد ابوسنة

----------


## طارق المملوك

الله الله ما اروعكم وما اروع اختياراتكم من ابداعات عظماء العامية
ويا سلام لو حد يعرضلنا قصيدة المبدع فؤاد حداد يا العروسة

اهديكم رائعة الفاجومى فى رثاء الزعيم جمال عبد الناصر

على الضريح

السكه مفروشه 
تيجان الفل والنرجس 
والقبه صهوة فرس 
عليها الخضر بيبرجس
والمشربيه عرايس 
بتبكي
والبكا مشروع 
من ذا إللي نايم وساكت 
والسكات مسموع 
سيدنا الحسين ؟ 
ولا صلاح الدين ؟
ولا النبي ؟
ولا الإمام ؟
دستور ياحراس المقام 
ولا الكلام بالشكل ذا ممنوع ؟ !
على العموم 
أنا مش ضليع 
في علوم الانضباط 
أبويا كان مسلم صحيح
وكان غبي 
وكان يصلي ع النبي
عند الغضب 
والإنبساط !
أبويا كان 
فلاح تعيس 
فى ليله ظلمه 
خلفوه 
وف خرقه سودا 
لفلفوه 
وف عيشة غبرا 
طلعوه 
وف عشه ما يله 
سكنوه 
ولصموه 
وطلسموه 
ودجنوه 
وجهزوه 
وجوزوه على عماه 
فكان محير في هواه 
ما بين أمي وما بين الجاموسة 
وكان يخاف 
يقتل ناموسه 
وكان خجول 
خجول 
خجول 
لكنه كان دايما يقول 
أستغفر الله العظيم 
من باب الاحتياط !

أبويا طلعتوه حمار 
فكان طبيعي
يجيبني جحش 
لا أعرف نبي
من أجنبي
ولا مين ما جاش
ولا مين ما راحش
موسى نبي 
أبوه نبي 
عيس نبي 
أبوه نبي 
كمان محمد كان نبي
ويا قلبي صلي ع النبي 
وكلنا نحب النبي 
وكل وقت وله أذان 
وكل عصر وله نبي

وإحنا نبينا كده 
من ضلعنا نابت 
لا من سماهم وقع 
ولا من مرا شابت
ولا انخسف له القمر
ولا النجوم غابت 
أبوه 
صعيدي وفهم 
قام طلعه ضابط 
ضبط 
على قدنا 
وع المزاج ظابط
فاجومي من جنسنا 
مالوش مرا عابت 
فلاح 
قليل الحيا 
إذا الكلاب سابت
ولا يطاطيش للعدا
مهما السهام صابت 
عمل حاجات معجزه
وحاجات كتير خابت 
وعاش ومات وسطنا
على طبعنا ثابت 
وإن كان جرح قلبنا 
كل الجراح طابت 
ولا يطولوه العدا 
مهما الأمور جابت

----------

